# Angeln am Bodensee



## Angelheini (14. August 2002)

Hallo Leute,

kennt sich jemand in der Gegend aus und kann mir auf die Schnelle ein paar Tips zum Angeln und auch für halbwegs vernünftige Unterbringungsmöglichkeiten geben.
Dazu gehört das Mieten eines Bootes u.s.w.
Kurz gesagt:
Wo sollte man am besten bleiben, um schnell an Angelplätze zu kommen.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2002)

Ich hatte voriges JAhr beruflich mit einem Berufsfischer am Bodensee zu tun.
Vorweg: Mach Dir keine allzu großen Hoffnungen auf gute im See.
Für Angler ohne Ortskenntnisse bleiben entweder (mit Glück) massenweise kleine Kretzer (=Barsch) oder Schneidertage.
Für den See selbst bracuhst Du für motorisierte Boote das Bodenseepatent, bzw. den Bodenseeurlaubsschein (1 mal pro Jahr 4 Wochen,soweit ich weiß, Kosten??).
Unterbringung außerhalb der Saison kein Problem, da kann man normalerweise zwischen vielen Angeboten von einfachst bis luxuriös wählen.

Der See hat ein großes Problem für Angler (ähnlich wie der Rhein): Durch das ständig sauber werdende Wasser verändert sich die Zusammensetzung der fangbaren Fische. Gerade die früher gut abwachsenden BArsche und Felchen(Renken) leiden darunter, daß imer weniger Plankton im Wasser ist. Dies kann man deutlich gerade bei Barschen sehen, die in der durchschnittlichen Größe immer weiter abnehmen.
Und zum Fang von Renken würde ich z.B eher den Starnberger See empfehlen.

Schleppfischer (Ortskenntnis vorausgesetzt) fangen immer wieder mal schöne Hechte und seit dem sauberer werden des Sees auch vermehrt Seeforellen.

Wobei dies als ortsunkundiger Gastangler bei der Wasserfläche sehr schwer werden dürfte.

Alles in allem solte man ohne ortskundige Begleitung keinen Angelurlaub am Bodenseee planen, dafür sind die Erfolgsaussichten zu gering.

Hat man einen solchen ortskundigen Begleiter besteht die Möglichkeit auch zu guten Fängen, ohne allerdings dafür in irgend einer Weise garantieren zu können.


----------



## Angelheini (14. August 2002)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die niederschmetternde Antwort  :c 
Sind denn am Starnberger See die Aussichten für einen Gastangler besser, an den Fisch zu kommen und bekommt man dort auch halbwegs bezahlbare Unterkünfte ?
Prinzipiell ist es uns schon fast egal, wo wir hinfahren, nur Fische möchte ich fangen können (Renken wären ja schon toll) und Hochwasser sollte keines sein  

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## til (14. August 2002)

Heini, wenns auch in der Schweiz sein darf, würde ich dir den Bielersee empfehlen. Renken fängst du dort bestimmt, wenn Du Boot, Echolot und Hegene dein eigen nennst. Barsche gibts nur winzlinge, aber auch gut Hecht und einige Zander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2002)

Starnberger See ist gut, aber man darf auf dem See kein Echolot benutzen, also braucht man auch hier wieder jemanden der sich auskennt.
Gibt dort auch schöne Saiblinge, Hechte und Seeforellen.  
Dort war ich mal für Fisch und FAng, mit nem Ortskundigen (habe leider die Adresse nicht mehr, weil mir ja mal der Compi abgek**zt ist), war aber am Südende vom See.
Wir hatten an einem Tag zu 2. über 4 Fische, je zur Hälfte Saiblinge und Renken, keinen untermaßigen.

An der Sorpetalsperre soll auch gut auf REnken sein, war allerdings noch nicht dort zum Renkenangeln, nur auf Hecht und ZAnder, das auch schon vor JAhren, war aber gut.


----------

